# How about a "yaywii" emoticon?



## Heran Bago (Nov 24, 2006)

Since we're all so gay for the Wii, let's emoticon it up!







Just an idea, I'm not good at smileys.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Nov 24, 2006)

not bad.


----------



## OSW (Nov 24, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2006)

Hear hear!


----------



## Shinji (Nov 24, 2006)

Yahweh?

יהוה


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## Costello (Nov 24, 2006)

we always planned to make one but we're pretty busy with the acekard as of yet


----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## Mehdi (Nov 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 24 2006 said:


> Yahweh?
> 
> ????


...?


----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Nov 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Nov 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> >



Please someone mix´em   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lunchtime


----------



## Hooya (Nov 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 24 2006 said:


> Yahweh?
> 
> ????



Honestly that was the first thing I thought of when I saw the title.

Must not be too many people familiar with Judaism here.


----------



## Jax (Nov 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Nov 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Yahweh?
> ...



Yahweh or Jehovah is God's Hebrew name, for thoso who don't know.
I'm not Jewish, I searched on Wikipedia.


----------



## Kamgusta (Nov 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Nov 24 2006 said:


> Since we're all so gay for the Wii, let's emoticon it up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speak for yourself! I'm not gay!


----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Kamgusta @ Nov 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Nov 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Since we're all so gay for the Wii, let's emoticon it up!
> ...








 I think he means gay as happy


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Nov 24, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Nov 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Kamgusta @ Nov 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Nov 24 2006 said:
> ...



happy and gay for the wii


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 24, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Nov 24 2006 said:


>



Uhm.  Am I the only one who hears a vibrator-style *bzzzzzzzz* when looking at that?

These are all awesome though!


----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2006)

Seems a little weird, but I like it


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 24, 2006)

Prefer the non-animated ones. They match the others better


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd be really happy with either of these! I made the first one the same height as yayds, so common mods!


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 24, 2006)

Since we're all so gay for the Wii, let's emoticon it up!







Just an idea, I'm not good at smileys.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 26, 2006)

Liking the "yay wii" emoticon. Pretty soon someone will complain and say, "WHERE'S THE 360/PS3 VERSION?"


----------



## Opium (Nov 26, 2006)

I approve, they all look great. Perhaps we can incorporate one or two of them officially into the forums.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 25 2006 said:


> I approve, they all look great. Perhaps we can incorporate one or two of them officially into the forums.


That's why I put it in the suggestion board.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 26, 2006)

I planned to add a Yay Wii! emoticon ages ago but hadn't gotten around to it.

I only saw this thread just now, so here's my attempt:


----------



## Hero-Link (Nov 28, 2006)

This wins Internets!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i laughed so much at this emotion


----------



## ediblebird (Nov 29, 2006)

if you hang around the testing area you would have seen these already, but heres my two bits worth.

yay wii:




classic controller:




wiimote:



and you can see multiple colours in my sig if it shows up

EDIT: and the good old wii console


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 30, 2006)

Those are very nice. How about the one holding a console?


----------



## ediblebird (Nov 30, 2006)

QUOTE(enoughrope @ Nov 30 2006 said:


> Those are very nice. How about the one holding a console?


you mean the little smiling dude holding the console? Ill do it when i get home.


----------

